# ISO Sweet Bread Recipe



## texasgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

Does anyone know a good recipe for soft sweet bread that can be used to fill with sausages. I don't like using biscuits. I want a flaky soft bread, kinda like dinner rolls that are homemade.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 19, 2005)

Humm .... I'll give you some ideas and let you narrow it down as to what your looking for. 

Sausage ... precooked bulk crumbled (like browned hamburger) or "formed" links or patties?

Are you talking about the sausage being "wrapped" in the dough or being mixed "into" the dough?

The dough could be something as simple as a yeast dinner roll, or as complex as a puff paste - or something inbetween like a croissant with more of the texture and flavor of the dinner roll but with more flake (and more complex to make) like puff paste. You could also use a dough for a pie crust, pizza, or a Welsh pastie. They each have their differences in flake, texture, and flavor - and difficulty to make.

You might want to check your local library for a copy of *Joy of Cooking* by Irma S. Rombauer and read the chapters on Breads and Pastries.

For the "semi-homemade" approach ... you could use canned cresant rolls, or frozen puff pastry.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

You could also use a frozen bread dough.  Roll sausage up jelly roll fashion.

How sweet were you looking for?  Is it for a particular recipe?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

*thank you*

The sausage that I am talking about are the little smokies.
I get these pigs in a blanket from a donut shop and my husband and kids absolutely love them. A Chinese family runs it and they do a marvelous job. The bread is homemade. It's soft and flaky and just melts in your mouth. The only way I can describe it is saying that it's like dinner rolls. No hardness on the outer layer at all. Just golden brown. I have tried different recipes, but, have yet to come up with one that isn't soggy around the smokie or a little hard on the outside. They do smell like a yeast bread.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 20, 2005)

Okay, I now have a better idea of what you're talking about. I've got two bakeries near me that make different versions of the same thing. One is French and they use a croissant dough - very light and flakey like a croissant, the other is Czech and they use a yeast dinner roll dough - the texture is like a dinner roll. There used to be a bakery downtown that I would frequent, when I was working downtown, that also made them like the Czech bakery.

Here is a site with a basic yeast roll recipe: http://southernfood.about.com/od/yeastbreads/r/bl10817j.htm

After the first proofing ... I would punch the dough down, divide into 2-4 pieces, roll it out about 1/4 thick, cut into squares big enough to roll up the sausage, pinch the seam together, and place on a greased baking sheet seam side down about 2 inches apart, and allow to proof the 2nd time before baking.

Humm .... wet piggies .... although they are cooked they do still contain a bit of fat which could melt and make your dough wet/soggy around them. One possible solution might be to simmer them in water for about 5-15 minutes, strain, drain and blot dry, and cool to room temperature, before rolling in their dough blanket. This should render out some of the fat.

I'll admit that I've never tried to make them from scratch ... I either picked them up at the bakery or used canned cresent rolls which never were as good as the ones from the bakery. But, now you've got me missing them so I'll have to break down and try to see what I can come up with.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you Michael!! 
I really appreciate it. I'll try them this weekend and post the results.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 20, 2005)

frozen puff pastry or philo dough would work.


----------

